# What alternatives do you use for deoderant?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm noticing that anti-perspirants and just plain old deoderant are making my armpits swell like crazy!

I smell like a spicy burrito left in the sun without deoderant LOL!

Are there any good alternatives that stop the stink and won't hurt the pH of my skin?

I have just started to spray the underarms of the shirts I wear, it works for a time. I can't spray stuff directly into my armpits because they dry out and all.

Any help would be apprecited 

Signed the Stinky One,
Katrina


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I just use apple cider vinegar and water. I have a little two-ounce glass bottle and I put about a tablespoon of ACV in and top it off with water, then apply with a cotton ball. It won't stop you from sweating, but the ACV kills germs, so the smell's not there, plus it balances your skin PH while it's at it.

I don't know if that's what you're looking for, but that's what I use.  

~Lannie


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

LOL!  Psssst - Stinky! Have you tried one of those crystal deodorants? I think they work Ok during the winter and not-so-stinky times but not sure about when more protection is needed.


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

The crystals work great and for those really stinky days just pat on alittle baking soda, helps take the stink right away.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've used one of the crystals for about 5 years now and it works great for me. You still sweat some if it's really hot out but I don't stink. tyusclan momma


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

I was going to buy a deo crystal but I couldn't find one anywhere locally last year. I think I'm going to give into Vermont Country Store and get one there.

I am going to try the vinegar, thanks for that! 

I'm allergic to baking soda so I have to be careful with that. I swell up like a Pufferfish with that stuff LOL!

Hubby and I have an outbreak of cold sores ( I love to tease him by saying he gave me Herpes lol ) so my immune system is going haywire, that probably contributes to the swelling of my armpits and all.

Thanks again! 

Kat


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

YOu can try some corn starch. It keeps things really dry - and does not generally upset the skin's pH balance.  It doesn't do a lot for the odor, but it does do some for the moisture - adn if things aren't too hot and sticky, moisture supression can work as well as anything - since the little stinkers need moisture to grow and give off their stink.....

I have a hard time believing that you are actually alergic to baking soda itself.....there just isn't a biochemical mechanism for that to happen tha tI am aware of....what it much more likley is that the manufacturers have used something to make the baking soda that you are alergic to. You can do some lookign about and see if you can find some made naturally, or from a natural source.....or check out some different manufacturers. Another theory is that you react to the particulate shape - baking soda is a sharp little sandy bit in it's powder form...lots of people find it "itchy" could be that you are just a little bit more sensitive to the itch....

The deodorant crystals are a great idea - you can get little ones too - so you can "refresh" during the day. BUt, they are not always so nice on irritated skin...and some people actually do react. 

One other tactic is to moisten a cotton ball with some salt water....(add salt until it tastes like teh ocean) and apply that...but the rerystalized salt can someitmes be an irritant.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Kee Wan said:


> I have a hard time believing that you are actually alergic to baking soda itself.....there just isn't a biochemical mechanism for that to happen tha tI am aware of....what it much more likley is that the manufacturers have used something to make the baking soda that you are alergic to. You can do some lookign about and see if you can find some made naturally, or from a natural source.....or check out some different manufacturers. Another theory is that you react to the particulate shape - baking soda is a sharp little sandy bit in it's powder form...lots of people find it "itchy" could be that you are just a little bit more sensitive to the itch....
> .


How do you figure someone can't be allergic to baking soda? :shrug: People can be allergic to many things others can't. Nuts, bee stings, ceder, tomato and many other things cause a reaction. Just depends on the person. Some things cause a higher reaction in more people then other things do.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I use a natural powder with tea tree in it, and occasionally a crystal. I use the crystal when I really need protection, but if I use it constantly it tends to irritate my skin. 

One of the things the dermatologist told me to do when I found out I was allergic to antiperspirant was to make sure that the soap stayed under my armpits for at least 15-30 seconds in order to kill the bacteria that will cause odor. I did find this to help me tremendously as I previously washed and rinsed right away. 

Dawn


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

TexasArtist said:


> How do you figure someone can't be allergic to baking soda? :shrug: People can be allergic to many things others can't. Nuts, bee stings, ceder, tomato and many other things cause a reaction. Just depends on the person. Some things cause a higher reaction in more people then other things do.


I did not say that someone could not be alergic to baking soda. I said that I had a hard time believing that it was baking soda (solium bicarbonate) that was causign the reaction. 

While it is not TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE for someone to be alergic to baking soda - the chemical compound is SO SMALL, compared to others, and it's hydration product (what happens when it's put into any liquid with water as it's base) is something that is completly assimilated by the human body. Furthermore, it is a compound that is used IN the body as a buffer. 

Someone alergic to baking soda would most likley be having MANY dietary problems, in that SO MANY foods contain the compound. There are about 20 different names for sodium bicarbonate and it's derivatives that are used in food production. 

It is not impossible - BUT it is MUCH more likely that either baking soda is causing a toxicity reaction (getting too much in the system) or my initial assertion that some compound used to manufacture or purify the baking soda is actually causing an alergic or toxic reaction (like one of the anticaking agents, or something..and don't be fooled - they are not all on the ingredients list. 

Another possibility with baking soda is that the compound is not totally disolved in water leaving actual particles of the solid suspended in solution. Baking soda solids are sharp crystals that are often irritating to the skin - that's why some baking soda detergents make clothes so itchy - it's the crystals irritating the skin. In some people, that irritation causes a skin swelling that mimics a topical allergy. 

Anyway - the point is that it is highly unlikley that someone would be activly alergic to sodium bicarbonate.....It's a statistical thing.....


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I can vouch for the vinegar. It works. I've used the crystals, but you have to be careful to dry them after each use. If they get damp, they get pits in them, OUCH!


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I have found my armpits quit swelling after I got some penicillian, I must of had an "all around" infection. I am back to using Tussy until I can locate some vinegar and things that haven't went old in our house LOL!

Kat


----------



## Janette (Sep 4, 2003)

I use the *crystal*. I was having a problem with being smelly under the breasts, and this eliminated that problem. I got a Crystal via a mail-order and had it in the house *a few years * before I dared use it. It came in a small blue pouch. The instructions that came with it said that it could take a few days before you notice it working. Well, I couldn't afford to be underarm smelly for a few days, so I hesitated. And then, finally, I took the plunge and tried it...it worked IMMEDIATELY and I haven't looked back since. Ya just wet the crystal and use it where needed. You can now get them at the drugstore where deodorant is sold.

HTH


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a hard time with deoderants and was happy to see this thread! I will try the crystal....and maybe the apple cider vinegar too. I'm using a deoderant without any anti-persperant, but it's kind of useless - smells good at first, but doesn't last long...

I've even gone so far as to use alcohol (rubbing) to kill odor, but it does have to be rinsed off or it is too strong.

Niki


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for starting this thread.

I used to use the crystal, but since it was alum based, I stopped. I don't wish to use alum or aluminum based products.

I switched to handmade deo sticks/balms from some fellow soap-makers, which worked very well, but I then had an empty plastic container that I couldn't recycle. I'm seriously trying to cut down on the packaging that we purchase, so this alternative wasn't so good either. Ideally, I could try making something of my own and re-use this container.

I then bought a cream deo from an Aussie soapmaker which comes in a tin, which is good for recycling. Dip your finger in and apply it. It worked well, but everytime I opened the tin, the air got to the remaining cream and it seemed to dry quickly. Plus, the shipping from Austrailia was not cheap.

So, I've been kind of stumpted as to what to use. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

I have been using/testing several different brands of deo for the last several years. Tried products from Natures Gate, Kiss My Face and Jason Naturals. I was disappointed when I found out I was allergic to the active enzemes in a new product from Kiss My Face as it worked really well, until I broke out in a terrible rash. 

What I am using now is one of the stick deos from Jason Naturals, it works darn good even in the summer.

Here is a link to their website:

http://www.jason-natural.com/products/deodorants.php

I had used crystals at one time, but like Charleen I don't want alum any where near me! The three companies I mentioned above are where I get all my personal grooming products from, I hate putting chemicals on my skin!

Margie


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Plain cornstarch powder works most of the time. Use Zeasorb powder, which has an antifungal in it, at other times. This prevents yeast from growing & for me, that is the usual culprit.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

My brother-in-law told me to use rubbing alcohol on a swab. I use it every day now and it works great. Bet it would burn if you had a scape, though!!!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never been to this site on Homesteading, but this subject got my attention - and a way to experiment even more with DE. 

I use food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) for so many things besides feeding it to the critters and taking it myself that I'm now doing an experiment. I've used the same commercial anti-perspirant/deodorant forever with no problems. 

When DE is spread in the poultry pens it eliminates odor. DE is used to clean up large spills. So maybe it would work on our wetness/odors? I live in the sunbelt and we sweat all year around. I bought a powder puff thingy that is used for makeup. Since the DE is a powder, I apply it with my arm over the sink. Now this won't work for folks who wear sleeveless clothing unless you don't mind the powder showing, but I don't wear that type of clothing.

So far, so good, but I'd like to go a few more days before recommendation.


----------



## Janette (Sep 4, 2003)

Charleen said:


> I used to use the crystal, but since it was alum based, I stopped. I don't wish to use alum or aluminum based products.
> 
> Charleen, My chrystal says it's made from natural crystallized mineral salts. This pure rock crystal is hypoallergenic and completely free of preservatives, artificial colouring or fragrence...100% pure and natural mineral salts.
> 
> The brand name of one of the crystals I use now is Henri Bernard I got it from the drugstore here in Canada. T


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I use food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) for so many things besides feeding it to the critters and taking it myself that I'm now doing an experiment. I've used the same commercial anti-perspirant/deodorant forever with no problems. ===


Well, a couple of more days have passed with my experiment of using DE under the arms. Have worn the same shirt thru all this to add to the test. It was close to 80 degrees today and I did some heavy work outside moving corral panels and other things that caused a lot of sweating.

I now know if I can't get commercial anti-perspirant/deodorant that I don't have to worry - I always have food grade DE in the house! )

Thanks for the opportunity to add something else to the list that DE does for me!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I use some Jason's products, a few Natures Gate and also Tom's of Maine. It has been a long process for me to find products I can use (deodorant, toothpaste, shampoo, laundry detergents, etc) and occasionally something will change (my body or the product) and I end up back in the testing phase. Here's another website. Good luck!

http://www.tomsofmaine.com/


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

This sounds a bit "out there", but it's something I've been wondering about ever since I read about it...

When did deodorant become a commercial product? 
Did everyone stink before deodorant was invented?
Did they use something natural?

I've read that body order is caused by the toxins that are in our modern foods. If that is true, then people didn't need deodorants thousand years ago, or even a hundred years ago. The story said that body order is caused by toxins leaving the body when we sweat, then creating a bad odor on the skin where they stick until washed off. 

I've also read that many of the chemicals in deodorants cause Alzheimers, cancer, and many other diseases. Some reports say that the over-spray from deodorants are breathed in and go to the brain causing alzheimers. Other reports say that deodorant is a cause of breast cancer as it's applied to the glands where the cancer starts. 

Who's to know? Maybe these ideas are a crock, but maybe there is some truth in them. Better to be safe than sorry. Could the use of deodorants be another form of us abusing ourselves without knowing it? Yeah, I know, I think to much...


----------



## lodestar (May 19, 2005)

Sweat is good.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Janette said:


> Charleen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to use the crystal, but since it was alum based, I stopped. I don't wish to use alum or aluminum based products.
> ...


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi 
I use Tea Tree oil with corn starch powder mix. works good. Also can use Tea tree oil with a touch of a favorite essential oil (like lavender or some other nice scent. Glad you are feeling better.. 12/19/06 Better late than never,  ,,Patsy of cozyhollow




largentdepoche said:


> I'm noticing that anti-perspirants and just plain old deoderant are making my armpits swell like crazy!
> 
> I smell like a spicy burrito left in the sun without deoderant LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

we've used those crystals as well... ours said they didn't have aluminum. They work well enough most of the time. I was at a health food store and asked a lady about them before I bought one. She said they worked for her, but seemed that it worked well for some and not for others. 
My wife has a friend that sells melaleuca stuff. My wife tried their deodorant and she LOVES it... Has almost a grapey smell to it, I thought. Oh, my wife sweats a LOT sometimes... she use to have shirts come out of the wash still smelling. But this stuff has worked real well for her. I decided I'd try some myself, so last time my wife got some we ordered two.
We both bought the same stuff... but somehow it smells different on me than on her. On her like I said it seemed like a sweet grapey kind of smell. On me it smells more masculine. I imagine there's some chemistry to that... but interesting just the same that the same product would smell different on two different people.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Never heard of the crystal everyones talking about, wouldn't really want to smell like vinegar either. I haven't used deodorant in 5 or 6 years now. I keep rubbing alcohol in a little squirt bottle(no white lines and takes half a second to squirt on and is incredibly cheap). It kills the bacteria that cause the stink. Not that I don't stink if I've been working really hard, but you end up stinking no matter what you use at times.

One of the things that really convinced me that anti-perspirant is bad for you was the smell under my arms for the first several weeks after I quit using anti-perspirant....PU! I couldn't hardly stand myself. After my body got through getting rid of the gunk I didn't smell bad at all....even if I forgot to use the rubbing alcohol. The glands under your arms are designed to remove bad stuff, it just can't be good to retain that stuff.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Charleen, here is a site in which you buy a crystal stick and you can then just purchase the refills to save the environment. They also don't charge for shipping and even take PayPal!
http://www.deodorantcrystal.com/products.htm


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

This might be more for the guys, but I had read where the arm pit hair helps harbor the bacteria that causes smell. So, If there is no hair the natural fixes might be able to work better. :shrug: 

I had Dh try this when he was having trouble w/ store brands and it seemed to work. :shrug:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I ordered a crystal stick and I am absolutely amazed! I'm stinkless!! LOL! I'm not sure if I'll go this route in the summer, because I perspire _really_ badly, but for now, it's the most amazing thing I've ever seen! I wish I had known about this years ago!


----------



## OliveOyl (Sep 11, 2006)

If you just use the stone, which you moisten and use, then you have no container to worry about disposing of. I did quick search and found one - 
http://www.life-enthusiast.com/usa/thai-deodorant-stone-trial-size-velvet-pouch-p-618.html

There are many more I am sure. I will order from my food coop, NorthEast Coop.
I haven't been brave enough to try one yet, but do intend to soon! 
Olive Oyl


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh Olive, don't hesitate! I was the same way because it's a big chance you take -- especially if your out and about other people!  But, I am a big lady and really perspire a lot. I could never go an hour without regular deodorant let alone give a try on some crystal stick. 

But, I've had several mammograms over the past several years come back as suspicious. Thankfully they have been okay, but I feel like I have been wayyyy too lucky. It has caused me to take a second look at what I use. 

After reading this thread, I thought it was worth a try. Hey, I figured I'm only out 5 bucks if it doesn't pan out. A lot cheaper than chemotherapy all because I was too afraid to take a chance on a $5 item! I figured I could always go quick and put on the usual deodorant if need be.

Well, it has worked like a miracle for for me; and, trust me, if it works for this big fat lady, it will work for anyone!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I only use boughten deoderant once a week. I just wash often.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

White vinegar for me. I don't shave, so it doesn't sting.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

claytonpiano said:


> My brother-in-law told me to use rubbing alcohol on a swab. I use it every day now and it works great. Bet it would burn if you had a scape, though!!!


I use rubbing alcohol too. It works on the same premise as the vinegar - doesn't stop the sweat - but kills the bacteria that cause the stinkiness. From my experience, once the RA has dried, it does not smell anymore.


----------



## ThreeJane (Nov 5, 2004)

Another hand up for the crystal here. Sometimes waiting for it to dry is a pain, but overall, seems way better than the commercial gunk. It's not from the same "aluminum" stuff in anti-perspirant that keeps you from sweating. personally, I think sweating a good thing - your skin is the largest organ in your body and this is how it detoxifies itself, to a degree. preventing that could cause some sort of bad juju.

I also remember seeing something (on CBS? ABC? One of the big channels) how antiperspirant was linked to...yeow... BREAST CANCER! :help:


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Of course, we can't get the stone in Europe (grrr, I'm SO tired of them restricting things! Yesh!) but once we get back to America I'm definitly buying one.

Kat


----------

